# I can read it, can you?



## Caroline (Sep 12, 2011)

Morse Code is like this too. The great code  operators didn't separate the letters, but actually heard the words, or in some cases, entire  sentences.


  This  will put your dyslexia into a catatonic fit!



eonvrye taht can raed tihs rsaie yuor hnad.  






Isn't it interesing that only boys have their hands up?   

 To my 'selected' strange-minded friends:
If you can read the following paragraph, forward it on to your friends and the person that sent it to you with 'yes' in the subject line..

Only great minds can read this 
This is weird, but interesting! 

fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too. 

Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can. 

i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid,  aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy,  it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The  rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod  as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot  slpeling was ipmorantt! if you can raed tihs forwrad it 



FORWARD ONLY IF YOU  CAN READ IT

Forward  it & put 'YES' in the Subject Line


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes on all counts. (very fast actually)

But then I'm a boy, so not too sruspinrig 

Rob


----------



## Caroline (Sep 12, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Yes on all counts. (very fast actually)
> 
> But then I'm a boy, so not too sruspinrig
> 
> Rob



Does that mean boys are more strange minded than girls...


----------



## David H (Sep 12, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Does that mean boys are more strange minded than girls...



No!
Fella's have to read between the lines when girls say something,
so reading between the first and last letter is no problem for us guys!

With girls, they'd start nit picking, saying the word was not spelled correctly and a whole arguement would erupt about what was and what was not correct procedure in composing a sentence.

Guys, just get on with it!


----------



## topcat123 (Sep 12, 2011)

*yes*

sorry but i could read it


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe it just means we're human ? 

I may need to go for a lie down.

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 12, 2011)

I can read it too.
I do actually understand what you mean though about girls needing the nitty gritty.

If I play a ladies match it takes ages to get started because there are indepth discussions on what order we play, what do we do if rain starts, who should play with who and when to have sandwiches. It takes a good 20  mins. 

The mixed matches if captained by a man - well we jsut get on with it!

Sorry girls I know i am letting the side down here but it frustrates me every ladies match!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Morse Code is like this too. The great code  operators didn't separate the letters, but actually heard the words, or in some cases, entire  sentences.
> 
> 
> This  will put your dyslexia into a catatonic fit!
> ...



Yep read it all, it's very good  I enjoyed reading it.  Sheena


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep can read every word , ive always been told as long as first and last letter in right places and the right number of letters in the middle most people should be able to read ! so if the word is hospital and its got a h at the front and a l at the end and 6 letters in the middle all should be ok try it


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2011)

Can even read it with additional letters!

rscheearch had one too many ch's!

Andy


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 12, 2011)

OU psycho course couple of years ago had chapter about language and reading. There's a hierarchy for reading including letters with extended tails, curves, crosses, etc

It's not fully understood how we process it all but it's an interesting subject.

As an aside, apaprently different nationalities (speaking different languages) write using their own rhythm and style called prosody.

Ain't humans brilliant 

Rob


----------

